# Heading colour



## truckle

Hello

I would like a translation for "Heading Colour".  The other options for colour in my program start with "Barva ".

"Heading" refers to the column headings on the report (first line of text).  "Headings" has elsewhere been translated as "Nadpisy".

So as a guess, I am assuming:

"Barva Nadpisy"

is a valid valid translation.  Correct?

Thank you for your time in helping me.

Andrew


----------



## parolearruffate

I just try, maybe : Barva nadpisu? Or: Barva nadpis?  But it's better to wait for mother tongue speakers' opinions.
Bye


----------



## truckle

Thank you.  I have used your second suggestion, having reviewed the words in a dictionary.


----------



## Jana337

The second suggestion is grammatically wrong. I'd say "barva nadpisů".


----------



## winpoj

Well, it depends. "Barva nadpis" is clearly wrong. But you need to choose between "Barva nadpisu" and "Barva nadpisů" based on the function. If this is an option/command used to specify the colour of a single heading at a time, use the former. If it is a "global" command for all headings, use the latter.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, I'm sorry truckle, I wanted to help and I got totally wrong!


----------



## truckle

Thanks everyone.   I have used Barva nadpisů.


----------

